#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Which college should be preferred LNMIIT or JIIT ?? for admission in 2012

## mathurmudit1003

Hey,
my brother has got a call from jiit noida..he is getting cse in jiit and he has a option of going to lnmiit jaipur also.......

so should he opt for lnmiit jaipur or jiit noida.....please specify from placements and faculty point of few......which college should he opt for...?





  Similar Threads: Which one to choose JIIT or LNMIIT? BMS College Of Engineering 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Fee structure, rank Which college should be preferred LNMIIT or JIIT ?? for admission in 2012 ? MVN College of Engineering Faridabad 2012 Admission, Facilities, Fee, Branches

----------


## koolkroocer

> Hey,
> my brother has got a call from jiit noida..he is getting cse in jiit and he has a option of going to lnmiit jaipur also.......
> 
> so should he opt for lnmiit jaipur or jiit noida.....please specify from placements and faculty point of few......which college should he opt for...?


Hi [MENTION=123676]mathur[/MENTION]mudit,
LNMIIT is a better option as compared to JIIT Noida, Go for LNMIIT.
All the best

----------

